# They act like they are starving!!



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so Im sure people have had this problem...My pups act like they are starving after I feed them and even look for food later on should I be feeding them more or just wait to see if they are staying at a good weight??
I am feeding 2.5lbs a day chicken thighs each untill friday when I can make it to the store for quarters and order some backs....They are both around 50lbs and are dane/pit mixes 5mths old
Maybe they are just being pups but I worry lol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Try splitting into multiple feedings.

Our 9 month old Dane thinks she is ALWAYS hungry even after swallowing 4lbs of meat WHOLE

Sounds like you're feeding plenty. I'd just keep an eye on their physique


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Try splitting into multiple feedings.
> 
> Our 9 month old Dane thinks she is ALWAYS hungry even after swallowing 4lbs of meat WHOLE
> 
> Sounds like you're feeding plenty. I'd just keep an eye on their physique


I split it up into 2 meals morning and evening do you think I should split it into 3? Am I feeding the right amount it seems like its not a whole lot when I give it to them that might just be because I was use to seeing a whole bowl of food that took longer to eat lol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

HarleyandRoscoesMom said:


> I split it up into 2 meals morning and evening do you think I should split it into 3? Am I feeding the right amount it seems like its not a whole lot when I give it to them that might just be because I was use to seeing a whole bowl of food that took longer to eat lol


Not knowing how big a Dane/Pit mix is going to get it's hard to say for sure.

I'd figure they're going to be around 80-100lbs? Based on that 2 1/2lbs a day should be fine!

You can try splitting it into 3 meals a day.

You might also buy some beef ribs. Cut one off for each of them. It'll give them something to chew on and stay busy with :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Raw meats seem like less food than kibble, because it is far denser and takes up less space than kibble. But in reality the meals that you have been giving seems spot on to me.

Just keep an eye on their body condition. You should be able to see the last 2 ribs or so, but not hip or back bones sticking out. You should be able to see a nice tucked tummy and nice definition of a waist.

Feed more if you see hip/back bones and vice versa.


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Raw meats seem like less food than kibble, because it is far denser and takes up less space than kibble. But in reality the meals that you have been giving seems spot on to me.
> 
> Just keep an eye on their body condition. You should be able to see the last 2 ribs or so, but not hip or back bones sticking out. You should be able to see a nice tucked tummy and nice definition of a waist.
> 
> Feed more if you see hip/back bones and vice versa.


I always keep an eye on that because Harley got thin at one point last month I was freaking out but I think we werent feeding her enough she was on kibble at that time and she went through a slight growth spurt and I was always concerned on feeding to much so she wouldnt have huge growth spurts...one reason why I switched to raw(I know exactly what shes eating!!!)


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Not knowing how big a Dane/Pit mix is going to get it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> I'd figure they're going to be around 80-100lbs? Based on that 2 1/2lbs a day should be fine!
> 
> ...


Yeah my sis and I were wondering about how much they should weigh at full grown and we were guessing around 100 Harleys dad is a black GD and he was around 130lbs and not full grown his owners had an accidental mating between him and their Pit....who knows if it was an accident tho...I just had to give her a home!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know if my opinion has merit, but I think that puppies fed a raw diet while growing will experience more of a gradual growth pattern. Not growth spurts like we have always thought. 

I have only raised Akasha on raw from the beginning and I am seeing a more gradual growth with her. At first we thought that she would be super small, but I think she is just growing at a slower, gradual, and more natural pace. With my first Dane Bailey, who was raised on Canidae, I noticed definite growth spurts. 

Like I said, I have no idea if this theory of mine has merit, but at least that is what I am seeing with my experience. 

And its ok for puppies to be a bit on the thinner side. Its always better on growing joints not to have added or extra weight. As long as you know that your dog isn't continually losing weight and growing ok, it shouldn't be a problem unless you notice other issues pop up like lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea, etc. In which case check into that with the vet, but most likely you have normal healthy puppies :biggrin:


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I don't know if my opinion has merit, but I think that puppies fed a raw diet while growing will experience more of a gradual growth pattern. Not growth spurts like we have always thought.
> 
> I have only raised Akasha on raw from the beginning and I am seeing a more gradual growth with her. At first we thought that she would be super small, but I think she is just growing at a slower, gradual, and more natural pace. With my first Dane Bailey, who was raised on Canidae, I noticed definite growth spurts.
> 
> ...


I definatly agree I want them to grow at a gradual pace and that is why I did alot of research on raw feeding and decided to switch I dont want neof my animals to be obese or unhealthy and with the kibble even highend kibble that I was feeding I could notice the spurts which is what I dont want!!! Roscoe is big boned so I worry about to much weight on him and with kibble I could see that it was making him heavy to fast and his coat wasnt very nice and since we have switched just a few days it has all changed : ) but Harley was to thin for my liking I could see more than 2 ribs so that was to much for me but she is perfect right now!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I am glad that you're having such fast results! That is usually the case! Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2009)

My dogs always act like they are starving. I think they would both eat all day long of I let them. I just watch their physique though and they are fine. It sounds like you are on the right track!


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

2dogs said:


> My dogs always act like they are starving. I think they would both eat all day long of I let them. I just watch their physique though and they are fine. It sounds like you are on the right track!


Thanks 2dogs Im glad Im not the only one out here with garbage diposals lol they really would eat all day long if I let them


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

My two acted very hungry all the time when I first switched them to raw. I think it just takes time to get used to feeling full on less quantity (versus a bowl full of dog food with fillers).
I'd say after a month or so they became satisfied with their meals.


----------

